# Netbeans: Java-Plattformen verwalten



## Paarthurnax (8. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in Netbeans in den Projekteigenschaften eine andere Java-Plattform auswählen? Momentan kompiliere ich alles für JDK 1.7. In Klammern steht dahinter Vorgabe.
Ich möchte einzelne Projekte jetzt aber zum Beispiel für das JDK 1.5 entwickeln. Wie bekomme ich da nun also eine andere Plattform rein.

Ich lande dann immer auf Plattform hinzufügen, kann da in der Verzeichnisstruktur nichts auswählen, sodass ich den Vorgang nicht beenden kann. Bin dann immer im Verzeichnis des entsprechenden JDKs, weiß aber nicht, was ich auswählen soll. Genau genommen bleibt der "Weiter"-Button auch immer grau, egal, was ich auswähle.

Weiß jemand Rat :rtfm:


----------



## pro2 (8. Jan 2012)

Rechtsklick auf das Projekt links in der Verzeichnisstruktur -> Eigenschaften -> und dann unten Source/Binary Format. Weiß es nicht auf Deutsch, ist auf jeden Fall die 2. ComboBox von unten!


----------



## Paarthurnax (8. Jan 2012)

Ok, ich schau mal nach


----------

